# Almost two years in the making



## RDavidP (Sep 11, 2011)

I bought a one level house Sept. 30, 2009, and that December I started working on turning a room that really is too small to be a bedroom into a wine cellar. It does not have humidity and temperature control other than the standard house heat pump/ac. I have made all the wine and mead in this cellar, and I also built the racks and the table. According to my cellar management software, I currently have 469 bottles, 29 different wines and meads that I made, and currently just started fermenting the WinExpert Limited Edition Duro Tinto kit. I painted the room, and got the effect by painting the lighter color first, and then sponging on the darker color next. The wife put down the vinyl tile floor. The tile pattern is called Moroccan slate.







The lightswitch plate on the right hand side wall as you walk in.









On Monday, this will be going over the metal grid wine rack.
http://www.wineenthusiast.com/personalized-wine-cellar-plaque-(antique-copper).asp

The wall paper mural I recently put up.









































Close up of the table I built. I used to do the fermenting here, but I have since moved that portion to another room. My buildings skills have improved, so I am going to build a much nicer looking decanting table. For the serving tray, it is just one I purchased from a craft store, and a friend gave me the wine themed stickers.





If you were wondering what was that thing sticking out of the big chiller bucket, it is one of my drinking horns. This first one holds 1500ml of wine, and has a stopper you pull to blow the horn to signal a refill.





This horn holds about 16oz.


----------



## Flem (Sep 11, 2011)

Very, very nice.


----------



## jtstar (Sep 11, 2011)

Great looking cellar


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Dave the picture above the keg is that a poster or murual. Is this what the neighbor gave you or was it the keg? The room looks very nice.You did a very nice job on the racks. I also have the metal grid rack. You can fit a lot of bottles on it and it has a verry small foot print. I would not buy another one but make I would make it. All you need to do is buy a goat panel fence from Tractor supply and a few pieces of 1x2 to make it. The panels come about 16" long so you can cut it to size and make two of them. Once again great job!


----------



## RDavidP (Sep 11, 2011)

The picture above the small wine barrel is what the friend gave to me, also the same friend that give me the stickers that I put on the serving tray. By strict definition, it is not a mural, but a wall paper poster. It has some kind of paste on the back of it, and you soak the thing in water for a minute and put it up just like wall paper. Basically it is a fancy piece of wall paper.

Also both curtains in my cellar are light blocking. There is a window right above the decanting table. The other light blocking curtain hides a close that I keep my brewing supplies in, plus a box of wine themed plates, napkins, and such for parties. My first official unveiling of the cellar party is going to be September 24.

Hindsight being 20/20, if I had it to do all over again, I would make most of the racks go to the ceiling and figure a way to use up the dead corner spaces.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 11, 2011)

RDavidP said:


> Hindsight being 20/20, if I had it to do all over again, I would make most of the racks go to the ceiling and figure a way to use up the dead corner spaces.



This is what I did with the corner space. It is an extension of my library which consists of one bottle of everything I have made. It's just one good piece of 1x12 pine with 1/2 inch dowells inserted on a 5* angle.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice! Here is another source for Wine Cellar Plaques

Also, no wine cellar could be complete without a good Bacchus head!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 11, 2011)

LOL I've seen that some where before!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 11, 2011)

I would hope you recognized that one!


----------



## RDavidP (Sep 11, 2011)

I told my wife last night that I needed an image of Bacchus/Dionysus in my cellar, and it would go nicely in the bare wall space over the other short bottle cabinet. I thought about a sign to go on the door, but I found a door at the local Home Depot that I really like that is stainable wood with a big decorative glass panel. Unfortunately I can not find it online. If I got a solid wood door, then I would definitely want another sign or plaque for it.


----------



## Giovannino (Oct 6, 2011)

I like the stickers/wallpaper touch.

Here's a link for you

Dionysos Wall cast


----------

